# Estabilizador pwm y mosfet



## thelscIVRF (Dic 20, 2008)

hola muy buenos dias a todos. 
Estoy intentanto hacer un estabilizador para una fuente que me mantenga el voltage al colocarle una carga
es inportante que sea con mosfet pues tengo 4 mosfet de 60A y quiero aprovecharlos.

Hasta ahora tengo montado un pwm con un lm324n que funciona muy bien y puedo controlarlo por tension con un potenciometro.

El problema viene cuando le conecto el mosfet  y una pequeña carga ( 2A ) el mosfet se calienta y creo que es porque no lo estoy conectando de la manera adecuada. Me gustaria que me dijesen de que manera conecto el mosfet a la salida del pwm para que trabje en corte-saturacion y no se caliente.

Luego tambien necesitaria saber como hago para que detecte una caida de tension y cambie el pwm a la salida. pero eso vendra despues.


Un saludo a todos y gracias por leer este tema

PD1: si teneis un circuito que haga lo que yo quiero por favor pasadmelo.
PD2: la fuente que quiero controlar es de 40 A


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2008)

Si tienes un esquema que funciona lo único que te falta es darle algún tipo de realimentación de tensión para que cuando la tensión de salida aumente, se realimente y cambie la tensión de control en mas o en menos (Depende de tu esquema) y viceversa.

Edit:
Tal vez deberías darte una vuelta por aquí

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/158022/


----------



## thelscIVRF (Dic 20, 2008)

mi pwm funcia correctamente, el problema viene cuando conecto el mosfet. este se me calienta demasiado cuando se supone que no se deberia calentar casi nada. yo creo que es porque no lo coencto bien. adjunto el esquema de pwm por si puede ayudar y el esquema que uso para conectar el mosfet a la salida. si necesitas algun dato mas pidemelo. tambien puedo sacar una foto a las formas de onda con el osciloscopio si las necesitas para ayudarme


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2008)

¿ Que hay arriba de Q1 ?


----------



## thelscIVRF (Dic 21, 2008)

el motor que pongo como carga así


salida-------motor------positivo


edit:
e cambiado el modo de conectar el mosfet ahora lo pongo asi 
gate---> como antes
source--> a positivo
drain--> a la carga

creo que he encontrado el problema: cuando veo con el osciloscopio la señal que hay en la puerta del mosfet no es cuadrada perfecta sino que tiene una inclinacion. el caso es que no se como hacerla mas cuadrada. abajo dejo una foto con las señales:

el trazo superior es la salida del mosfet entre drain y masa en vacio 
el trazo inferior es la entrada entre gate y masa

no se ve completo porque el movil lo ha cogio asi no se porque 
pero se ve perfectamente las inclinaciones de las que hablo


----------



## h.s.Alfonso (Dic 22, 2008)

una pregunta, tu motor gira en un sentido diferente para pico de tu señal del mosfet?


----------



## thelscIVRF (Dic 23, 2008)

no, mi motor siempre gira en el mismo sentido. pero gira como sin fuerza como si le faltase voltage. 

las ondas que se ven arriba son sin conectar ninguna carga. porque no se medir con el motor conectato. si alguien me lo explica pongo una fot midiendo con el motor funcionando


----------



## pepechip (Dic 23, 2008)

El calentamiento del mosfet es normal, aplica la ley de OHM.
Pon un diodo en paralelo con el motor, polarizado inversamente para  eliminar la corriente inversa.


----------



## thelscIVRF (Dic 26, 2008)

mmm es normal? se calienta muucho yega a acerte un quemadura en el dedo.
Por o que e eschuchado los mosfet trabajando en corte-saturacion no se calientan casi nada. creo que vi una formula que me daba pasando 30A unos 140mW lo cual es poquisimo no debe yegar a templar el mosfet.

Bueno si alguien  sabee algo que me lo diga. voy a usar otro tipo de regulador que vi aqui en el foro. 

un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2008)

¿ Que MOSFET estas empleando ?


----------



## neomatrix7776 (Dic 26, 2008)

hola a todos, yo tambien tengo un problema parecido con un motor de 12v 30a en vacio,el circuito pwm que lo controla tiene un mosfet irfz44n ,  cuando le conecto el motor regula su velocidad pero calienta demasiado a pesar que le he puesto un disipador con cooler, es mas , he reemplazado el mosfet por otro fpq50n06 y sigue el mismo problema.otro dato es que cuando polarizo directamente el mosfet el motor gira a su velocidad maxima,  el mosfet no calienta casi nada.el problema esta cuando le quiero regular la velocidad.espero que las dos preguntas tengan una misma respuesta.gracias


----------



## thelscIVRF (Dic 27, 2008)

Ola muy buenas mi mosfet es un STP62NS04Z de St. Su descripcion es:

N-channel clamped 12.5mΩ - 62A - TO-220
Fully protected MESH OVERLAY™ Power MOSFET 
RDS(on)  <0.015Ω 

La rds que creo que la resistencia entre source y drain cuando esta activo es muy baja por lo que no deberia disipar mucho. A mi me pasa lo mismo que a neomatrix si lo pongo directo va a tope pero no se calienta.

Alguien sabe por lo que es o algo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2008)

*neomatrix7776*, estas trabajando con una frecuencia un tanto baja.
No necesitas semejante esquema de disparo, intenta intercalando una resistencia de 150Ω directo de la pata 3 del 555 a GATE, sin el resto del circuito y reemplaza el capacitor de 100nF por otro de 1,5nF

*thelscIVRF*, en efecto es una resistencia que no debería disipar casi nada, entonces tu problema posiblemente este en el sistema de excitación del MOSFET que lo hace trabajar en zona lineal, a ¿ Que frecuencia lo estas trabajando ?, la configuración que esta empleando *neomatrix7776* es la correcta (Positivo -  Carga - MOSFET-Drain -  MOSFET-Source - Negativo)


----------



## thelscIVRF (Dic 27, 2008)

gracias por la respuesta estoy trabajando a unos 100hz 

voy a hacerme en un protoboard el squema que ha puesto neomatrix antes con el 555 que es mas sencillo.
luego os cuento a ver que paso.


Un saludo y gracias fogonazo


----------



## thelscIVRF (Dic 27, 2008)

una duda un poco tonta donde conecto el osciloscopio para medir la salida del mosfet cuando hay una carga en la salida?
uso el esquema de neomatrix.

un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2008)

thelscIVRF dijo:
			
		

> una duda un poco tonta donde conecto el osciloscopio para medir la salida del mosfet cuando hay una carga en la salida?.......


Los 2 puntos serían Gate y Drain respecto a GND
En Gate, cuanto mas rectangular mejor, en Drain depende de la carga la forma final


----------



## thelscIVRF (Dic 27, 2008)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Ya me funciona bien!
puedocç controlar el brillo de un alogeno (4.8A) de o a 100% sin que el mosfet ni se tiemple un poquito. ahora si es un pwm. la frecuencia no se por donde andara pero conectado a un motor se escucha un pitido muy fino que a lomejor es lafrecuencia de conmutacion que las bobinas la transformadorrman en audio. 

ahora me falta lo mas importante:
1.rectificar y filtrar la salida para que me de un voltage variable en vez de una onda cuadrada variable. como me recomiendan acer esto? con un diodo o con varios? un condensador ? de que valor?
2. hacer la realimentacion para que al conectar carga varie el pulso.

Otra duda el circuito este del 555 lo deberia conectar a otro transformador pequeño con otro puente de diodos (para evitar interferencias y problemas) o se puede conectar sin problemas a la fuente principal..

Un saludo y por enesima vez gracias fogonazo por los consejos y gracias neomatrixx por el circuito.


----------



## neomatrix7776 (Dic 27, 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta fogonazo ,hice las modificaciones que me distes, ahora el motor emite un sonido muy fino como si estuviera silbando,el diodo del motor calienta demasiado, le he tenido que cambiar por otro de 8amperios, pero el mosfet sigue teniendo el mismo problema al regular la velocidad
pero cuando le pongo cargas pequeñas funciona normal.el problema es con el motor.
motor :12v  30amperios sin carga.


----------



## neomatrix7776 (Dic 27, 2008)

hola de nuevo, estuve averiguando en internet y he leido que se puede remplazar el diodo y poner otro mosfet para hacer un regenerative braking, no se si sera cierto eso y como se haria, porque creo que el problema es de la señal que le llega al gate no es una señal cuadrada exacta, presenta una pequeña pendiente y eso hace calentar al mosfet, no tengo osciloscopio pero me imagino que es parecida al del compañero thelscIVRF y veo que hay una pequeña curva,como se podria solucionar eso.gracias


----------



## thelscIVRF (Dic 27, 2008)

ese mismo problema tenia yo con la señal que ves en la foto y por eso se calentaba 
la señal que obtengo ahora es cuadrada perfecta mi motor tambien emite un silvido. que pena que yo no tenga un motor tan grande para poder hacer pruebas. yo le he colocado maximo 5A y no aumenta la temperatura nada. dices que el diodo del motor se calienta, eso es porque los pulsos "inversos" que provoca el motor cuando no le yega corriente son demasiado grande, ese puede ser el problema del calentamiento del mosfet. ME explico: si el diodo del motor no es capaz de tragarse los picos producidos por el motor se los tiene que comer el diodo interno del mosfet y esto puede ser la causa del aumento de temperatura ;revisalo.

Mi primera pregunta sobre rectificarlo ya me he dado cuenta de que no hace falta. solo necesito filtrarlo.

Alguien sabe algo de la realimentacion? como podria hacerlo?

hasta luego


----------



## melipiyein (Dic 30, 2008)

Hola, soy nuevo acá, pero concuerdo con pepechip, pon un diodo al motor. El motor, al ser de caracteristicas inductivas, requiere que la corriente no tenga discontinuidades, por lo que al haberlas (al cortar el mosfet cortas la corriente), el  "Ldi/dt" es muy alto. si pones el diodo, al cortar el mosfet, la corriente sigue fluyendo hacia el motor, pero a traves del diodo, y por lo tanto no se corta y el Ldi/dt, no aparece notoriamente. Este sobrevoltaje hace que el mosfet se caliente mucho, pues trabaja en condiciones de avalancha contenida. No se te ha quemado, solamente por que no lo has cargado. Cconsulta, el mosfet es de canal "n" o "p"  ?


----------



## neomatrix7776 (Ene 1, 2009)

Hola de nuevo, ya he solucionado los problemas de calentamiento de mosfet y calentamiento de diodo.
el calentamiento de diodo lo solucione poniendo un condensador en paralelo con el motor , y he cambiado el mosfet por otro de mas potencia el codigo es IRF3205 , ahora si soporta cargas de hasta 60 amperios a 12 voltios aunque las caracteristicas del mosfet dice 110 amp.Solo que cuando aumento la frecuencia se produce el calentamiento, por eso solo lo manejo con frecuencias bajas.

aca les dejo algunas fotos del motor.[/img]


----------



## guaifi (Feb 24, 2009)

ese condensador parece muy pequeño para semejante motor, y esos cables parecen muy finos para la cantidad de amperios que estays hablando. yo con cables el doble de gordos y 5Amp ya se te queman los dedos! 

No se.


PD: ah y el diodo deberia ser ultrarapido o scotcky. 


un saludo


----------



## santiago61 (Ago 27, 2009)

neomatrix7776 dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, ya he solucionado los problemas de calentamiento de mosfet y calentamiento de diodo.
> el calentamiento de diodo lo solucione poniendo un condensador en paralelo con el motor , y he cambiado el mosfet por otro de mas potencia el codigo es IRF3205 , ahora si soporta cargas de hasta 60 amperios a 12 voltios aunque las caracteristicas del mosfet dice 110 amp.Solo que cuando aumento la frecuencia se produce el calentamiento, por eso solo lo manejo con frecuencias bajas.
> 
> aca les dejo algunas fotos del motor.[/img]



Hola neonmatrix mira, te cuento estaba por armar el circuito con ese esquema que utilizaste para contralar la velocidad de un motor limpiaparabrisa el cual trabajara para mover un brazo de palanca...el consumo que tiene creo que ronda los 8A a plena carga...podrias subir los diagramas de lo que modificaste(del esquema original) para que no te caliente el IRF por que lei que el circuito original calentaba el IRF44N...me pasarias el esquema modificado que utilizaste y tambien sino es mucha molestia la PCB ya modificada..espero no ser molesto...desde ya agradecido....


----------



## tecnicopepillo (Jul 28, 2012)

Hola amigos, yo tengo el mismo poblma, tengo un Mosfet el BUZ91A y lo utilio en PWM para encerder y apagar 4 lamparas, estas lamparas consumen 1,75A y el Mosfet segun el Datasheet aguanta 8A... pero no se porque este empieza a calentarse en unos 10segundos...

La idea final es conectar el GATE a una señal cuadrada y tener estas lamparas intermitentes.
¿alguna idea del porque se calienta tantisimo?


----------



## tecnicopepillo (Ago 4, 2012)

up

Nadie puede decirme nada?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2012)

tecnicopepillo dijo:


> up
> 
> Nadie puede decirme nada?



Que las normas del foro no permiten subir posts


----------



## elektriko (Oct 28, 2012)

neomatrix7776 dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, ya he solucionado los problemas de calentamiento de mosfet y calentamiento de diodo.
> el calentamiento de diodo lo solucione poniendo un condensador en paralelo con el motor , y he cambiado el mosfet por otro de mas potencia el codigo es IRF3205 , ahora si soporta cargas de hasta 60 amperios a 12 voltios aunque las caracteristicas del mosfet dice 110 amp.Solo que cuando aumento la frecuencia se produce el calentamiento, por eso solo lo manejo con frecuencias bajas.
> 
> aca les dejo algunas fotos del motor.[/img]



Hola neomatrix7776:
stoy utilizando un motor muy parecido y queria usar una frecuencia de 10KHz y variar el ancho de pulso para controlar la velocidad pero lei lo que escribiste y dices que a frecuencias altas se produce calentamiento, por lo tanto que frecuencia usaste o seria la correcta? (no importa el ruido audible) y crees q si pongo dos mosfet en paralelo se calienten?
Nota:estoy usando el irfz44n y el rfp4095.
Saludos y gracias


----------



## rikardorioz (Sep 6, 2021)

*¿*Qu*é* tal*? B*uen día*.*
*Y*o tengo el mismo problema*. S*e me calientan los MOSFET con una carga pequeña*. ¿C*uál será la solución?
Saludos*.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2021)

rikardorioz dijo:


> *¿*Qu*é* tal*? B*uen día*.*
> *Y*o tengo el mismo problema*. S*e me calientan los MOSFET con una carga pequeña*. ¿C*uál será la solución?
> Saludos*.*


Hoy el Sr. Adivino del Foro no se presentó a trabajar🤦‍♂️, así que será conveniente que publiques el circuito que empleaste y algunas fotos de tu armado, o si no, espera a que el Sr. Adivino se presente nuevamente al trabajo  🤷‍♂️  🤷‍♂️


----------



## rikardorioz (Sep 6, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hoy el Sr. Adivino del Foro no se presentó a trabajar🤦‍♂️, así que será conveniente que publiques el circuito que empleaste y algunas fotos de tu armado, o si no, espera a que el Sr. Adivino se presente nuevamente al trabajo  🤷‍♂️  🤷‍♂️


Una disculpa soy nuevo en el foro en seguida adjunto el circuito


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 6, 2021)

Hoy @Fogonazo está bastante tranquilo. Se ve que la tormenta Santa Rosa le afectó.  

Por otro lado @rikardorioz pasate por éste enlace, asi estas al tanto de las reglas del foro, asi como un mini tutorial (lee todos los enlaces); https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/tuto-¿cómo-subir-archivos-xenforo.157730/


----------

